# Favorite Strains



## Lobstah (May 18, 2012)

Have thought about this for awhile know...
what are you alls  favorite strains for making bubble hash..  whats your average per say       1 ounce of keif to how many grams of hash w/ that favorite strain.....
     thanks for your expertise


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2012)

My favorite strain is Satori.

I do not label or separate my trim by strain when I trim and freeze it for bubble hash.

As a side note, I believe that I got more/better bubble hash when I decarboxylated my trim prior to making bubble hash.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2012)

Actually I believe that I came out with less leaf contamination when I decarboxylated.  The hash was lighter with no green.

Nice run of hash there multi.


----------



## Lobstah (May 19, 2012)

thanks   THG and Multi  for the responce nice plates of hash there also 
    how much material for that amount of hash any idea Multi


----------



## Lobstah (May 20, 2012)

thanks for the feedback Multi     i just bought some bags that Mutt had on his thread so with what i have for trim from white widows  ill give it a go    thanks


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 29, 2012)

Hey Multi your plates are not the same one is different to the others so dont go all OCD on me now.
Lol
P.s. Whats all that brown crap on the plates chuck it in the bin dude.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> curious to know
> 
> how many Hash runs have you made decarb'd
> versus
> ...



Three runs decarb'd versus ????? undecarbed.  I just decarb all of it now before it goes into the freezer.

You've got great clean hash there though....can't argue with success like that.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 9, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> thanks for the feedback Multi     i just bought some bags that Mutt had on his thread so with what i have for trim from white widows  ill give it a go    thanks


 
so...how did it come out?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 9, 2012)

what is decarboxylated ?


----------

